# Clean your infected memory sticks, ipods.. easily



## hariharakumar (Oct 20, 2008)

Guys if you have infected pen drives,memory sticks,ipods... *boot into Ubuntu*(Linux based OS)  connect your infected pen drive  and remove unwanted files like *FOLDER.EXE*, *AUTORUN.INI*, *DRIVE.EXE*,...... easily. If the permission is denied to delete such file, you can easily* change the file permissions* in Ubuntu and permanently delete them.

I have cleaned my pen drive in this same manner. With Ubuntu installed on my system now i can copy files like movies n softwares from my friend's infected system .


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 20, 2008)

Easier still you can install clamwin antivirus in Ubuntu and scan your pendrive from commandline using

clamscan -v --remove /dev/sd*x*

where *x* is the drive letter of your pen drive. To find this out, after you plugin the pen drive, in command line type

fdisk -l

If you have one hard disk, the pen drive is usually /dev/sdb

Update: For those of you interested search and install *clamtk* in synaptic


----------



## hariharakumar (Oct 20, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Easier still you can install clamwin antivirus in Ubuntu and scan your pendrive from commandline using
> 
> clamscan -v --remove /dev/sd*x*
> 
> ...



i think you dont need anitivirus unless you install wine in your Ubuntu os.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 20, 2008)

hariharakumar said:


> i think you dont need anitivirus unless you install wine in your Ubuntu os.



It's not for wine, it's for catching windows viruses in Linux mail servers. The install and operation I mentioned is *without* the real time scanning mode. It is useful to disinfect pendrives, external hard disks and networked windows drives shared through SAMBA. Avira too has a similar product.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Easier still you can install clamwin antivirus in Ubuntu and scan your pendrive from commandline using
> 
> clamscan -v --remove /dev/sd*x*
> 
> ...


 
we can install clamwin in the pendrive itself..& execute it from there only 2 remove 
any viruses..


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 21, 2008)

ax3 said:


> wow ..... sounds nice ..... bt whot if v dont know the virus name\infected files ?



You don't have to, you just have to know the drive name

I have both clamwin and Avira in manual scan mode on my openSUSE. I use them to disinfect pendrives that I use in college.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> You don't have to, you just have to know the drive name
> 
> I have both clamwin and Avira in manual scan mode on my openSUSE. I use them to disinfect pendrives that I use in college.


so clamwin is a linux antivirus to clean windows viruses ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, as I said above, it is meant for mailservers running on Linux. Same with Avira.

You have an on demand scanner with which you can integrate with your mail server, I haven't activated that component as my requirement is different.

You can download Avira from here

*www.mediafire.com/?jyzcz9m6tvy

md5sum:e333fe7abd990128316bf46c43c72222

The official mirrors are too slow

Install using the enclosed script as sudo

*sudo ./install*

When prompted for path to key just press ENTER.

Then in commandline

*sudo antivir --update*

to update the definitions

and then 

*antivir -s -e -del /dev/sdx *

where x is the drive letter/number. It will scan recursively (s), clean (e) and delete unrepairable (-del) files

You may have to add yourself to the antivir group to use the above 

*sudo /usr/sbin/usermod -G dialout,video,vboxusers,users,antivir yourusername*

Logout and then login again.
use command

*antivir-gui*

to open the gui. Configure the manual scan options from there is you like


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 12, 2008)

thankyou nucluesKore
I was actually doing what hariharikumar was doing until now


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2008)

I always use linux to remove virus on my removable storage devices


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 12, 2008)

Modify this line 

antivir -s -e -del /dev/sdx 

as 

antivir -s -z -del /dev/sdx 

to scan archives


----------



## nix (Dec 12, 2008)

hi guys...
am also facing the same problem... infected pen drives from the college. just cant get rid of them on windows(free AV). 
do you suggest bootable linux or HDD based linux? 
and pls suggest some easy to install linux...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2008)

What about portable antivirus? Has anyone tried it?

^try ubuntu 8 its the best in live dvd


----------



## nix (Dec 14, 2008)

^i dont have a DVD drive dude...


----------



## charm_quark (Dec 20, 2008)

well i dont see why you are fussing only with linux, you can get rid of it with plain old DOS/cmd prompt, yes indeed it is difficult to clean form with in an infected system, but it is not possible,...

if your system is  clean,


```
attrib -s -h -r autorun.ini
del autorun.ini
```

the virus should be some where hidden in your drive 


```
attrib /s /d
```
 you will see the attribute of all the hidden folders and file's, then delete it


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 20, 2008)

Does Vista or XP have DOS?
So you'll have to make a DOS boot disk. Will that read ntfs partitions?
Even if you use a Windows shell, will it allow you to touch the system files?


----------



## charm_quark (Dec 21, 2008)

> Does Vista or XP have DOS?


my bad i meant shell



> Even if you use a Windows shell, will it allow you to touch the system files?



yes it will give you access to all files regardless, all so some programs/virus's use an ACL (Access Control Lists) hence anti-virus's cant access the locked folder, which in turn don't let the anti-virus scan the file/folder,in shell use the command

```
cacls
```

oh and another thing when your in my computer, dont open the the drive by double clicking, click open the "folder" button from the standard bar, once in explorer view then open your drive using it.


----------



## dr_smit (Feb 17, 2009)

How to delete files in USB stick when they are reoprted as READ ONLY


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 17, 2009)

dr_smit said:


> How to delete files in USB stick when they are reoprted as READ ONLY



change the option in the file attributes in properties dailog box.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 17, 2009)

or do a sudo rm


----------

